# ARPU band question



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I need an answer. I just filled out the ARPU order sheet for 2011 bands. Is it a typo error that states that the deadline is 3/31/2010, or is it 3/31/2011? I hope I have not missed the boat, Don.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I wanted to get my own personalized bands for 2011 from the IF. But I can't get them because I missed the deadline. So it's probly not a typo since the IF deadline was around that same time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> I need an answer. I just filled out the ARPU order sheet for 2011 bands. Is it a typo error that states that the deadline is 3/31/2010, or is it 3/31/2011? I hope I have not missed the boat, Don.


I would shoot an email off to the American Racing Pigeon Union just to be sure but Im pretty sure its not to late to be ordering your bands for next year...  http://www.pigeon.org/contactus.php


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I will call them first thing in the morning. I can't remember when I ordered mine last year, but I think it was after march 31.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

If I have missed the boat, I will just raise a few for stock and use my 2010 bands.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> If I have missed the boat, I will just raise a few for stock and use my 2010 bands.


 that or you can just order some 2011 bands from jedds ,foys, vitaking or NEPLS website, just so you have the right year on them  thats what i always do  simple solution


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a great idea. I will raise a few that will hatch in 2010, and auction them off. I hate to waste all of my bands.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> I have a great idea. I will raise a few that will hatch in 2010, and auction them off. I hate to waste all of my bands.


 wow ,how many bands do you have left lol ? that could be a few great auctions since I know you have some good stock there , that surely will help somebody out for sure and there are always alot of people out there in need of some good birds all the time ... and with the zepplin tag on them they surely couldnt go wrong  what a sweet deal that will be ,I say go for it


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a lot more bands than I can use in 2010. I still have about 60 left.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> I have a lot more bands than I can use in 2010. I still have about 60 left.


wow I should have asked you for bands then when I had my 2 opps babys lol  zepplin would have looked great on those two white babys  you could try just selling your bands here Im sure there will be takers , that and breed you some late hatches too and sell off them as well you could gain some money for feed as well


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm not really interested in selling them.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If its just for you I think you can order them any time, If you order for your club then you have to order by that time.
Dave


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

bbcdon said:


> I need an answer. I just filled out the ARPU order sheet for 2011 bands. Is it a typo error that states that the deadline is 3/31/2010, or is it 3/31/2011? I hope I have not missed the boat, Don.


If you are just getting arpu bands you can order them through the years from AU until they run out as long as you are a AU member. if not you would have to get them from a pigeon supply. Club bands have the dead line for ordering As the bands have to be made with the club logo. And personal band the same. But arpu Is regular AU bands.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Don's talking about AU personal bands. Deadline was 3/31/10. I think they want enough time for fill orders before the new year.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I just got off the phone with AU, and I am up the creek without a paddle. That just ruined my day.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*If you want to band your young birds with 2011 bands you can buy them from any pigeon supply house.If you use 2010 bands on your young birds they will NOT BE ABLE TO RACE AS YOUNG BIRDS.* GEORGE


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Ya, I missed it too. I wanted to get AU *Ace In The Hole *Bands. I'll just have to wait for the 2012 bands to do that now.

PS. Your ZEP #4 is doing good. He has been out to 22 miles and single tossed at 20.


Ace


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

thats a real bummer about the bands , but at least you still have options so all is not lost


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

bbcdon said:


> I just got off the phone with AU, and I am up the creek without a paddle. That just ruined my day.


You mean regular ARPU bands now have to be ordered early. Did not used to be. Just club bands. And clubs could also order ARPU bands later in the year if they needed more bands. Because plenty of peopple would need more bands and have to get ARPU plus new members would get them also.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

No, I am referring to my ZEPPELIN personalized bands. Ace, glad to hear the bird is doing well.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that sucks. Zeppelin bands look so cool though!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Stupid me! I went back on my bank statements and realized that I did order new bands before the deadline. Memory is a real issue when you get to my age!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Ease up on your self bbcdon.
Some days I can't even remember if I had breakfast--And if I remember having it--Can't remember what it was.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

That's pretty funny. My girlfriend's dad lives with us and he has Alzeimer's. He can't walk two steps without forgetting where he was headed. So it could be worse lol. But he still runs his own business- don't ask me how. He's accepted he has the disease and is pretty good natured about it (we pick on him a bit and he makes plenty of jokes himself), but sometimes it's a struggle. We all get there soon enough I guess.


----------

